# Llama question



## Capra Lane (Apr 26, 2012)

Considering a llama as a guard for our goats. I've been leaning towards a llama over an LGD mainly because the far side of our pasture is quite close to neighbors and I worry about constant barking and also socialization with our 'pet' dogs. I realize that by getting a young pup we can acclimate it to our dogs and barn cats, but the ease of feeding /management of a llama is pretty attractive. We also have a lot of visitors with kids and sometimes dogs as well, I can keep them away from the barn but I would worry again about barking with the change in activity. 

I've read a bunch of the other threads but have a few questions... :help:Will a llama show aggression towards everything (ie cats, chickens, etc) or just dogs / coyotes that pose a threat? Or a tendency towards aggression with visiting children or strangers? My in-laws farm sit for us on occasion so I've got to take that into consideration as well. Is there a way to socialize a llama with our existing dogs or would we need to keep them away also, they never go in the goat pens/pasture but they do walk the property with us a chore time. We have a 7 strand high tensile electric fence, 48" high. Thanks in advance...

Amanda


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I can't speak about other llamas, but I've owned 2 gelded males for 8 years. They do not show aggression with visiting children, strangers or other animals. They are curious about anything in their pasture, but not aggressive. My cats walk freely among them, I'm comfortable to let my 10-lb. miniature Dachshund race around with them.

You'll find they are far more suspicious of dogs with upright ears than ears that flop over (predator response). They had a bit of a time getting used to my large, blackish German shepherd, and they freaked out for quite awhile when the new pigs came home. But I just separated them until they grew used to the new additions. I don't try to force an acquaintanceship. The llamas come to acceptance on their own terms.

I do urge you to get two llamas rather than one. They are herd animals and enjoy having one of their own kind to pal around with. Mine have adopted their goats very readily and they hate to be apart from them.


----------

